# Submerged UV for 79G planted tank?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Im looking for some advice on a submerged UV sterilizer for my 79G tank. I'm looking for a unit to help control algae growth and keep my plants clean. 

Lots of plants develop a dirty look on their leaves (brown/yellow/green).

Would anyone recommend a good unit (submerged) to buy?

Cheers,


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for some advice on a submerged UV sterilizer for my 79G tank. I'm looking for a unit to help control algae growth and keep my plants clean.
> 
> ...


I don't think a UV will help with the algae that you describe. UV is used for green water, why what you have seems to be diatoms or cyano.

Do you have any algae eaters in there? If so, which ones?


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Here are pics of the tank and closeup of problem areas.

I bought two weeks ago 6 real small SAE. Also have 4 Ammano shrimps and 3 Ottos.

The plants with major issues were planted around 1 month ago.

Thanks.

Other info:
- I have a Eheim 2217 filter.
- Four T5HO lights. (55W each), 9 hours a day on timer.
- Been dosing Excel daily for past month
- Flourish once a week (occasional Trace).
- Iron once a week.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are pics of the tank and closeup of problem areas.
> 
> ...


Looks like typical algae for a new tank. The ottos should help with those. As the plants establish themselves and get better growth, this kind of algae should go away on its own.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

We might have a problem here, its actually not a new tank, its 2 years old! (switched substrate to Eco-Complete back in 2013)

But around 5 weeks ago, I removed around 95% of the only type of plant that I had (the one that grows high in strands, still have some, left side of tank next to rocks).

I then planted pretty much all of the other plants in a 2 week period. 

QUESTIONS:
- Any other tips after getting this info?
- Should I cut all of the dirty (algae) leaves? Will not be much plant left if I cut!

Thanks again!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

To combat algae, you need optimal plant growth. You have water sprite in the back right - it's a very easy plant to grow. Do you see any algae on that? I'm guessing no. Algae only grow on plants that aren't growing well, also on hardware that doesn't grow at all.

That said, to achieve optimal plant growth, you need co2 supplement.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

From what you have posted, a few things pop out to me.
The plants you show by picture are not really that demanding.
The new plants may be in transition /acclimating & not quite settled as yet, as a result the lighting may be a bit too much at the moment, combine that with your nutrition supplementing ,especially carbon may well be the source of your problem.
I would try reducing the lighting intensity via raising the fixture or reducing the amount of bulbs on for the duration of the light cycle.
Reduce photo period to 7 hrs.
Excell will not cut it in a 79 gallon tank, but can help with reduced intensity.
Long term , invest in CO2 system.
Address NPK supplements of which there is none right now according to your data.
Frequent 50% water changes 2X a week for now
This should help in getting the plants growing & hopefully beat back your algae woes.
Just a suggestion


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

I have just done a 40% water change. Also changed the timer to 7 hours of light, 4 lights of 55W.

I must admit that the plants in the back, 5 different types, are not really growing quickly! After a few weeks, I was hoping to see some bigger gains.

Question: For my current issues, which scenario is better? Is still need plant growth, while limiting the algae.

a, 7 hours of T5HO (4 lights of 55W)
b, 5 hours of T5HO (4 lights of 55W)
c, 7 hours of T5HO (2 lights of 55W)
d, 5 hours of T5HO (2 lights of 55W)
e, 8+ hours of T5HO (2 lights of 55W)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Asterix said:


> I have just done a 40% water change. Also changed the timer to 7 hours of light, 4 lights of 55W.
> 
> I must admit that the plants in the back, 5 different types, are not really growing quickly! After a few weeks, I was hoping to see some bigger gains.
> 
> ...


Go with 2 lights. Anymore than that and you definitely need pressurized CO2.

You can adjust the length of the photo-period as you see fit. I would say 8-10 hours is optimal.

Wait for your plants to be established. Plant growth is not linear, they experience periods of dormancy and periods of explosive growth. I've found that very large prunings will send plants into dormancy for quite a while. For example, 4 weeks ago I pruned my overgrown tank of wisteria and pearl weed, and there hasn't been much growth since. Water wisteria especially seems to be prone to this: sometimes it grows like crazy, other times it doesn't grow at all.

In summary, your algae issues don't look so bad, and you already have a good clean-up crew. Just be patient and let your plants do their thing.

Great looking tank, BTW!


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks, I also like it since I added different types of plants.

Ok, I just switched the timer to only 2 T5HO for 9 hours. The two other T5H0 will go on for 30 minutes only from 7:30 to 8pm.

The tank looks different without the full lights, not loving it, but I guess I have to do it to control algae.

*Question:*

- Will only having 2 T5HO affect the growth of plants? (tank is 18'' deep to substrate, lights 4'' from surface)
- I'm hoping to get the_ Finnex Elite_ when it comes out. Are LED better in the sense that your tank visually looks great (well lit +plant growth), compared to a lower lit (looks dark) 2 T5HO setup?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

110 watts over a 80 gallon tank??? I don't agree with this recommendation as you will lack intensity and coverage. You're missing co2. It's the most expensive upgrade but plants need 3 things: light, nutrients, and co2. Turning down the light will slow the growth of algae but it won't be beneficial for your plants. 

Currently, without co2 your algae grows better than the plants.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Asterix said:


> Thanks, I also like it since I added different types of plants.
> 
> Ok, I just switched the timer to only 2 T5HO for 9 hours. *The two other T5H0 will go on for 30 minutes only from 7:30 to 8pm.*
> The tank looks different without the full lights, not loving it, but I guess I have to do it to control algae.
> ...


Personally I would stagger the lights, example
2 bulbs on at the beginning of the light cycle after an hour or 2 the second 2 bulbs come on for 3-4 hrs & then off for the rest of the cycle.
Keep in mind this is just to give the new plants time to acclimate & not a permanent schedule, but that`s just me.
I would also suggest you do some research on the reason for adding fertilizers & carbon- & when & how much to add, you need to have a good understanding of that to be successful.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if I will get a Co2 system, seems complicated and expensive. Hoping that Excel will be sufficient! But, from what I see on this site, its not.

I will try what you mention and switch it up to this temporary solution to hopefully limit the algae growth.

12:30-1:30 =2 X 55W
1:30-2:30 = 2 X 55W
2:30-3:30 = 4 X 55W
3:30-4:30 = 4 X 55W
4:40-5:30 = 4 X 55W
5:30-6:30 = 4 X 55W
6:30-7:30 = 2 X 55W
7:30-8:30 = 2 X 55W
8:30-9:30 = 2 X 55W


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Asterix said:


> I'm not sure if I will get a Co2 system, seems complicated and expensive. Hoping that Excel will be sufficient! But, from what I see on this site, its not.
> 
> I will try what you mention and switch it up to this temporary solution to hopefully limit the algae growth.
> 
> ...


On the lighting , I think your all lights on is a bit too much at this time, perhaps ramping it up over a month may yield better results - All lights on for 2 hrs for 2 weeks - then 3 hrs -max 4hrs
CO2 need not be crazy expensive but in the same breath trying to go the cheapest route usually end up costing more in the long run, not to mention the issues which makes it sound complicated.
If you don`t think you want to mess with CO2 at this time, you may need to rethink your set up. The link below should be helpful in a non CO2 set up
http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/non-co2-methods/2936-non-co2-methods


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Asterix said:


> I'm not sure if I will get a Co2 system, seems complicated and expensive. Hoping that Excel will be sufficient! But, from what I see on this site, its not.


It depends on what you want to accomplish. If you want a carpet of stauro, then you'll probably need CO2 and 4 bulbs. However, if you're fine with just growing a bush of them (with regular trimmings), then 2 bulbs are enough and you can skip the CO2.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the tips and recommendations.

I will try to keep a planted aquarium without CO2 (for now). Lights have been diminished and have also lowered the amount of fertilizers.

Seems like the next logical step (after reading the web link that was recommended) is to read the _Ecology of the Planted Tank_.


----------

